# Started Decorating Today!!!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I couldn't wait any longer and started doing the interior decorating today. I brought up one box-worth of stuff and had at it. I'll do another box tomorrow, and then again Saturday (so-on and so-forth). I think I have five boxes of interior stuff, so I should be done by Monday (unless I hustle over the weekend).

Anyone else as sick as me when it comes to Halloween?


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

That sounds pretty cool Zombie-F but I just wait till the end of October. I usually have a ritual called 'The 13 days of Halloween'.  So I'm planning to decorate my apart October 19th then I'll go decorate my parent's house the last week of October and there I can have a real yard haunt. If anyone needs help to decorate, pm me and I'll go.  I love Halloween.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I finished the inside decor yesterday. I just couldn't "pace myself" by doing one box a day any more, so I broke out the remaining four boxes worth of stuff and had at it.

I don't really do anything too scary for the inside, it's more like party decor in there than anything. The only thing left to do in here now is to just put up the spider webbing in the rooms that are getting it (all but the upstairs, and the kitchen).

Now, I just want October 1st to hurry up so I can start in on the outside.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom did the same only well it is corny lol... No blood nor horror just smiling pumpkins  It is annoying at best but all well when I get back to my dorms however.... *evil grin*


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

Lucky you! We wont be decorating anything until we move, so it may be last minute stuff. But I'm happy for the haunters that get stuff going early in the game!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

*decorating*

I have started too. It is mostley in the form of prop building, because I am new to the whole thing...Check out my site and let me know what y'all think!

my site


----------

